# hotdog147?????



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@Milky just noticed hes been banned, sorry if its been discussed or addressed mate been at work all day, any reason why? i was trying to pm him for pct advice when i noticed, shame hes a good guy helped alot off people


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I noticed this earlier, didn't seem the type of guy to be getting banned. never anything but helpful.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

hotdog was a good fella... wonder why he got banned!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Never thought he would get banned, seemed to be one of the most helpful members.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I noticed this earlier, didn't seem the type of guy to be getting banned. never anything but helpful.





georgey said:


> hotdog was a good fella... wonder why he got banned!


Just hope it weren't permanent lads cause he is/was a good lad


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Temporary Im sure.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ As above.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Crazy stuff, very knowledgeable guy, enjoy his posts... Seems alot are getting banned lately tho, considering alot of them are experienced members, you'd think they know, understand and comply with the rules.

Think that ban list once disscussed would have been a good idea to save these kind of threads too.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I think he asked Craig660 to get his willy out.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

He was talking about a certain sensitive member after he'd been banned, so got a ban himself.

Bullsh1t if you ask me, abuse of power.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> He was talking about a certain sensitive member after he'd been banned, so got a ban himself.
> 
> Bullsh1t if you ask me, abuse of power.


Which sensitive cry bab.... member, was he talking about mate?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Which sensitive cry bab.... member, was he talking about mate?


I know the thread mate, the op got banned. Shame considering his contribution to helping people on the site was everyday


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MF88 said:


> He was talking about a certain sensitive member after he'd been banned, so got a ban himself.
> 
> Bullsh1t if you ask me, abuse of power.


fight the power! I vote hotdog147 for mod.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Which sensitive cry bab.... member, was he talking about mate?


Someone who loves the world knowing about his sexuality. That's all I'm saying before I get banned myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Which sensitive cry bab.... member, was he talking about mate?


 Gymgym...

Only joking


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I know the thread mate, the op got banned. Shame considering his contribution to helping people on the site was everyday


Ah, found the thread, wonder why there's a rule about talking about banned members? Seems a bit ridiculous but whatever, all he did was sum up the thread and included the OP's name in his summary


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Someone who loves the world knowing about his sexuality. That's all I'm saying before I get banned myself.


 Ahhh. I know who now!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's been made abundantly clear in recent threads that the opinions of the majority of members are irrelevant so I'm betting this thread finds it's way to the delete button soon enough.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah that's a shame if he was banned for that. Yes granted, there was a warning within the thread not to talk about that member...but there is always the chance Hotdog hadn't read the entire thread so may have missed that warning. You'd hope sensible discretion was used.

Considering the amount of help he gives people with cycles/PCT and helping them with health, hope his ban isn't for long.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

which thread link it


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> which thread link it


I don't dare lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah that's a shame if he was banned for that. Yes granted, there was a warning within the thread not to talk about that member...but there is always the chance Hotdog hadn't read the entire thread so may have missed that warning. You'd hope sensible discretion was used.
> 
> Considering the amount of help he gives people with cycles/PCT and helping them with health, hope his ban isn't for long.


Considering the amount of sh1t a lot of people have got away with and not been banned for on here it's surprising that such a helpful guy would get the kick after such a small infraction.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah that's a shame if he was banned for that. Yes granted, there was a warning within the thread not to talk about that member...but there is always the chance Hotdog hadn't read the entire thread so may have missed that warning. You'd hope sensible discretion was used.
> 
> Considering the amount of help he gives people with cycles/PCT and helping them with health, hope his ban isn't for long.


if he even comes back, id of taken it as a personal big f*ck you if I was as helpful as him and got banned, luckily im not though so alls well.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah that's a shame if he was banned for that. Yes granted, there was a warning within the thread not to talk about that member...but there is always the chance Hotdog hadn't read the entire thread so may have missed that warning. You'd hope sensible discretion was used.
> 
> Considering the amount of help he gives people with cycles/PCT and helping them with health, hope his ban isn't for long.


if he even comes back, id of taken it as a personal big f*ck you if I was as helpful as him and got banned, luckily im not though so alls well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't dare lol


dont think you'll get banned for linking a thread...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't dare lol


dont think you'll get banned for linking a thread...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

It was a good thread but I don't think he deserved a ban, he was a top lad with good knowledge.

The OP was a weapons grade c*nt though...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

It was a good thread but I don't think he deserved a ban, he was a top lad with good knowledge.

The OP was a weapons grade c*nt though...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Considering the amount of sh1t a lot of people have got away with and not been banned for on here it's surprising that such a helpful guy would get the kick after such a small infraction.


I've been insulted numerous times and never had the people banned, cuz a) I don't report posts or give a sh1t, and B) I'm straight.

Mind you, I've insulted others too :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad you all noticed.

I specifically said no more talking about members after they got banned and two members did.

So they both got a 2 day ban.

I actually like hotdog but if members want to push it then that what happens.

I am becoming less tolerant of people on here thinking they can get away with things because of their length of time or 'who they are' etc

This board is the biggest in the uk for a reason. Over the years the mods have had to stamp on unruly behaviour. Seems its time for that to happen again.

So be warned. If a mod says don't do something and you do it most likely you'll get banned as infractions don't cut it for me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Are we talking about musclemarcus?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont think you'll get banned for linking a thread...


I've given you some reps that might be helpful mate. I just know a fair few bans have occurred recently. It was about the tv programme Dog Squad.

If you search dog squad it's called that, and has been locked down now.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Obviously people haven't learned as they are still insulting a banned member on this thread.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep telling you people's this aint a democracy...it's a dictatorship in this bitch, roll with them or get rolled over :laugh:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I've been insulted numerous times and never had the people banned, cuz a) I don't report posts or give a sh1t, and B) I'm straight.
> 
> Mind you, I've insulted others too :lol:


I.e me, you git lol:beer:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I keep telling you people's this aint a democracy...it's a dictatorship in this bitch, roll with them or get rolled over :laugh:


Found that rather amusing for some reason :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MF88 said:


> He was talking about a certain sensitive member after he'd been banned, so got a ban himself.
> 
> Bullsh1t if you ask me, abuse of power.


What's bullsh!t? That I warned members not to do something and they did it anyway?

Seems fair to me. And as it happens my opinion is the only one that matters.

I mod fairly. All the people kicking off on that thread got banned as did all the people who ignored what I said.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I keep telling you people's this aint a democracy...it's a dictatorship in this bitch, roll with them or get rolled over :laugh:


Found that rather amusing for some reason :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Glad you all noticed.
> 
> I specifically said no more talking about members after they got banned and two members did.
> 
> ...


You did warn that your Xbox live session was being interrupted! :tongue:

Is it alright to link in the thread in question for @Mr Morocco to have a read? Don't want to risk a banning if it's not for myself mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Seems abit petty that you cant mention a members name on the internetZ whether they're banned or not


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's fine to link the thread.

What I won't tolerate and never have is banned members on a temp ban being insulted with no means to defend themselves.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You did warn that your Xbox live session was being interrupted! :tongue:
> 
> Is it alright to link in the thread in question for @Mr Morocco to have a read? Don't want to risk a banning if it's not for myself mate.


Sh1t, didn't know an XBOX Live session had been interrupted.... it's like when my mum used to ask my to "pause my game".... It's ONLINE! IT can't be paused!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You did warn that your Xbox live session was being interrupted! :tongue:
> 
> Is it alright to link in the thread in question for @Mr Morocco to have a read? Don't want to risk a banning if it's not for myself mate.


Sh1t, didn't know an XBOX Live session had been interrupted.... it's like when my mum used to ask my to "pause my game".... It's ONLINE! IT can't be paused!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I keep telling you people's this aint a democracy...it's a dictatorship in this bitch, roll with them or get rolled over :laugh:


Haha yep you enlightened me yesterday. I'm all polite and kiss @rse now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Off topic but is UKM going ridiculously slow for anyone else? Seems to be a few double posts so I imagine it isn't just me?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I keep telling you people's this aint a democracy...it's a dictatorship in this bitch, roll with them or get rolled over :laugh:


Exactly.

Members have no rights.

On the plus side once enough people get 'modded' the word normally gets round the schoolyard.

I've been here 8 years and those that have been here that time know that I'm fair in what I do. (I would hope)

Unfortunately I had already banned Bashy for calling the member a Cnut so although hotdogs was only minor in the interest of fairness I had to act in the same fashion.

If I didn't there'd be a thread about unfair modding up now


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Seems abit petty that you cant mention a members name on the internetZ whether they're banned or not


Here you are dude, in case you've not found it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/218974-dog-squad.html


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Seems abit petty that you cant mention a members name on the internetZ whether they're banned or not


Here you are dude, in case you've not found it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/218974-dog-squad.html


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Off topic but is UKM going ridiculously slow for anyone else? Seems to be a few double posts so I imagine it isn't just me?


I'm seeing two off everything


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Found that rather amusing for some reason :lol:


My man I find these little uprisings amusing lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Off topic but is UKM going ridiculously slow for anyone else? Seems to be a few double posts so I imagine it isn't just me?


Yep, it's all the hype surrounding this thread I think.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Seems abit petty that you cant mention a members name on the internetZ whether they're banned or not


You're not understanding.

'Marc muscle got banned' is ok

'Marc nomuscle who is gay and proud and likes to rant' or words to that effect is not ok.

Or Marc muscle the prize Cnut etc etc

I won't discuss the OP again and to be fair if a lot of you hadn't got on his case and insulted him after he started insulting you then I could have just banned him and that's it.

So maybe if you don't like a guy try reporting him rather than Internet tough guy grandstanding.

I have to act fairly. If two parties mouth off at each other it's both or none that get it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> My man I find these little uprisings amusing lol


I'd have used the word futile.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

site is really slow for me aswell


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I have to act fairly. If two parties mouth off at each other it's both or none that get it.


That's fair enough. But honestly, I don't think there's anybody who doesn't know what said member is like.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Members have no rights.
> 
> ...


I cant keep up man Is that word now outlawed now?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bit harsh imo when the member in question has just being making threads to get a reaction


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> My man I find these little uprisings amusing lol


saddam never died, he became a mod on UK-M :lol:

only joking, please don't ban me or I may actually do something with my life. Least he's only gone for two days.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> So maybe if you don't like a guy try reporting him rather than Internet tough guy grandstanding.
> 
> .


In all seriousness Mr Mod please don't encourage snitching, makes more work for you lot and we've got just about enough lurking on here


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


 :lol: What the fvck is that thing?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MF88 said:


> That's fair enough. But honestly, I don't think there's anybody who doesn't know what said member is like.


Then see my thinly veiled method of action advice above


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I cant keep up man Is that word now outlawed now?


Not if you put the word 'black' before it

Only joking. Report me I could do with a few days off


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Then see my thinly veiled method of action advice above


But snitches get stitches, and I'm ugly enough already.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Not if you put the word 'black' before it
> 
> Only joking. Report me I could do with a few days off


Wait till milky gets here!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wait till milky gets here!


I'm pretty sure Milky is a closet racist, he doesn't have any black friends.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wait till milky gets here!


 @Milky

Come get me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MF88 said:


> I'm pretty sure Milky is a closet racist, he doesn't have any friends.


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> In all seriousness Mr Mod please don't encourage snitching, makes more work for you lot and we've got just about enough lurking on here


Speaking of snitches...did the MA mole get found out? That was blatant rule breaking from moley moley moley.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Does any1 know when da best time 2 take creatine is? night time or morning time? thnx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Does any1 know when da best time 2 take creatine is? night time or morning time? thnx


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd bet Rascal18 played his part in all of this

Probably best banning that cnut too!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Does any1 know when da best time 2 take creatine is? night time or morning time? thnx


3.56am- 3.57am any other time renders it useless I'm a wealth off knowledge, so I know this


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Does any1 know when da best time 2 take creatine is? night time or morning time? thnx


WTF?

Lol.

Change your signature to "Super L, the defuser of explosive situations"


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Speaking of snitches...did the MA mole get found out? That was blatant rule breaking from moley moley moley.
> 
> View attachment 116208


No in a word. I trolled through numerous double log in reports to try and find some clues but nothing concrete unfortunately.

So sad that someone tried to get some action by divulging what males say to each other.

I wonder did they get action? And was it good enough knowing they betrayed all their manliness.



Before the floodgates open. No names or alluding to names pls


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well guys, this is my favorite board on the net and for the most part because it is low in flames, unlike the American boards.

This is one reason why the board is so popular.

As of late, the board kind of is getting looser, and its like some boundaries are being tested.

I know it is some peoples nature to test said boundaries, but we have to have a system in place.

It is there for a reason, and not the reason to test said boundaries.

We have lost so many female members, most of them because of men not knowing how to have respect for women, I am all for a bit of fun and games but insulting is against the rules.

I don't care if 10 valuable members all do it, you know the rules, follow or suffer the consequences.

If you guys have an issue with the way the board runs then PM me or another Mod, but don't air your dirty laundry in public and make yourself out a victim, that wont help your case, it will only make things worse.

Many of the things gets discussed in the Mod lounge, so its not like we are not all on the same page.

Some of this is my fault for being a bit soft, and PM instead of temp ban, so I am part of the problem actually, last thing I want this board to turn into is one of those cheesy American boards where all posts are flames.

I know things may appear to be not right, but you have to not take sides and look at the big picture.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well guys, this is my favorite board on the net and for the most part because it is low in flames, unlike the American boards.
> 
> This is one reason why the board is so popular.
> 
> ...


If you want my opinion, and you probably don't, then I think a warning PM should be the first step before a short ban. At least give the member a chance to explain himself or apologise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> If you want my opinion, and you probably don't, then I think a warning PM should be the first step before a short ban. At least give the member a chance to explain himself or apologise.


This is what tickles me in here.

Hiw do you know we DONT ir didnt do that ?

Everybody feels they know how to run this place better blah blah blah but none of you really know how its run


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> This is what tickles me in here.
> 
> Hiw do you know we DONT ir didnt do that ?
> 
> Everybody feels they know how to run this place better blah blah blah but none of you really know how its run


people can have a view on it though seems alot of people lately are getting shot down for having a view. Did you do pm him before the ban?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> people can have a view on it though seems alot of people lately are getting shot down for having a view. Did you do pm him before the ban?


I didnt no because l didnt ban him but l do pm.plenty of people same as all the mod team do.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> If you want my opinion, and you probably don't, then I think a warning PM should be the first step before a short ban. At least give the member a chance to explain himself or apologise.





Milky said:


> This is what tickles me in here.
> 
> Hiw do you know we DONT ir didnt do that ?
> 
> Everybody feels they know how to run this place better blah blah blah but none of you really know how its run


I got a warning ages ago for alluding to the mentally handicapped state of a fellow member, it's like a little yellow rep bar on your profile that has an expiration time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MF88 said:


> If you want my opinion, and you probably don't, then I think a warning PM should be the first step before a short ban. At least give the member a chance to explain himself or apologise.


That does happen.

But if I've days specifically not to do something then about 2 posts later members do it anyway in my book they've had their warning.

Like I said I like Hotdog and when a member I like does something like that its a bit of a head in hands moment but got to follow the course of action previously undertaken.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

kingdale said:


> people can have a view on it though seems alot of people lately are getting shot down for having a view. Did you do pm him before the ban?


You don't get shot down by me for having a different viewpoint. I don't mind explaining my actions as I follow a set of guidelines.

Like I said I didn't need to PM anyone as I stated quite clearly that members weren't to insult temp banned members as this creates more bad feeling on the members return.

A temp ban is not a perm ban so the member is still a ukm society member and as such still protected by the code of conduct.

A perm ban means the member has breached the code if conduct and so within reason comments can be made. However vulgarity isn't tolerated on here my the mod team as that would also breach the language policy.

You all signed this policy when you joined so really all of you know how to behave so I shouldn't need to warn anyone. In theory.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> This is what tickles me in here.
> 
> Hiw do you know we DONT ir didnt do that ?
> 
> Everybody feels they know how to run this place better blah blah blah but none of you really know how its run


Because Tom has said that he didn't do that :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha just read that other thread, Ashcrapper needs an award for best insult EVER


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


lol look at the white guy in the background trying to laugh like a black man


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Cant help but think some people need to stop taking this forum so seriously and arguing about what should and shouldnt get you banned.

The rules are easy to follow and we all know whats acceptable and what isnt so whats the big deal..

Wipe ya mouths and move on its fcuuuuuuuuuuking boring


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hotdog is a good guy. It's a shame he's gone.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chelios said:


> Hotdog is a good guy. It's a shame he's gone.


He will be back tomorrow. So you can all give him bum love then.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> He will be back tomorrow. So you can all give him bum love then.


My thread, I call dibs, on a desperate note, was @Milky p1ssed up last night cause his spelling is like a Chinese crossword lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> My thread, I call dibs, on a desperate note, was @Milky p1ssed up last night cause his spelling is like a Chinese crossword lol


Dunno, just how pi$$ed can one get on babycham


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> My thread, I call dibs, on a desperate note, was @Milky p1ssed up last night cause his spelling is like a Chinese crossword lol


Dunno, just how pi$$ed can one get on babycham


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> He will be back tomorrow. So you can all give him bum love then.


Thanks for the heads up lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Because Tom has said that he didn't do that :confused1:


My comment was more aimed at your " abuse of power " comment TBH.



zack amin said:


> My thread, I call dibs, on a desperate note, was @Milky p1ssed up last night cause his spelling is like a Chinese crossword lol





lukeee said:


> Dunno, just how pi$$ed can one get on babycham


Ok tw*ts, calm down.

I dont actually drink, never have...

My thumbs and my Galaxy phone dont seem to agree on what we want to write and the phone tends to win !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Not if you put the word 'black' before it
> 
> Only joking. Report me I could do with a few days off


I cant give you an infraction for this as you fall under the standard height limit for most rides at Blackpool Pleasure beach ( kids setionn) how ever post loke this are fine :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> My thumbs and my Galaxy phone dont seem to agree on what we want to write and the phone tends to win !


I'd of helped you out mate :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> I cant give you an infraction for this as you fall under the standard height limit for most rides at Blackpool Pleasure beach ( kids setionn) how ever post loke this are fine :lol:


You racist mutha fukka


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

All i can say is i class Hotdog147 as a good friend on here who goes out of his way to help people

I just look forward to seeing him back on very soon hes a great lad and knowledable member


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ah no I liked hotdog147


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Ah no I liked hotdog147


He will be back to tomorrow bloody hell


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> He will be back to tomorrow bloody hell


Oh Lol I didn't read the whole thread, just saw banned and his username!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Oh Lol I didn't read the whole thread, just saw banned and his username!


Lol yea he's only been banned for two or three days think its up tomorrow


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol yea he's only been banned for two or three days think its up tomorrow


Oh haha can't be that bad then


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Oh haha can't be that bad then


Lol no so everyone can chil the f*** out!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cookie-raider said:


> He will be back to tomorrow bloody hell


Exactly

Jesus 5 pages ffs


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Exactly
> 
> Jesus 5 pages ffs


He must be popular lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cookie-raider said:


> He must be popular lol


He seems a cool bloke bit really

I hope this happens to me when I finally get my first ban lol

@Milky


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> He seems a cool bloke bit really
> 
> I hope this happens to me when I finally get my first ban lol
> 
> @Milky


Lol noooooo don't leave!! Don't be naughty and you won't get banned


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol noooooo don't leave!! Don't be naughty and you won't get banned


Lol

All this attention looks great though 

I'm not naughty on some forum, some take it all to literally at times


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> All this attention looks great though
> 
> I'm not naughty on some forum, some take it all to literally at times


V v v v v v true


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Be interesting to see how naughty you have to be before getting a 2 dayer though

Lol


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Be interesting to see how naughty you have to be before getting a 2 dayer though
> 
> Lol


Hmmmm!!! Tempting hahah


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> Hmmmm!!! Tempting hahah


Pls stp, my groins twinging.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> Be interesting to see how naughty you have to be before getting a 2 dayer though
> 
> Lol


Try your luck and see.

Of course when soneone gets banned the mod has to adjust from a perm to temp ban.

Might just 'forget' to do that if people continually push it.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Try your luck and see.
> 
> Of course when soneone gets banned the mod has to adjust from a perm to temp ban.
> 
> Might just 'forget' to do that if people continually push it.


Good for you!! Break the rules you will suffer the ban hammer!!! Ff f f f f fffoooooreeevvvvert!!!!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Try your luck and see.
> 
> Of course when soneone gets banned the mod has to adjust from a perm to temp ban.
> 
> Might just 'forget' to do that if people continually push it.


So whats the tren like then:whistling: :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Be interesting to see how naughty you have to be before getting a 2 dayer though
> 
> Lol


Read the thread that got hotdog banned its called dog squad. I am allowed to put that aren't I @Tinytom


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

All this brown nosing to hotdog.

I actually love him and want his babies.

Im all in now:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmm not sure what to say now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

hackskii said:


> All this brown nosing to hotdog.
> 
> I actually love him and want his babies.
> 
> Im all in now:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 116272


I actually brown nose everyone, it keeps my sinus clear:lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hackskii said:


> All this brown nosing to hotdog.
> 
> I actually love him and want his babies.
> 
> Im all in now:lol:


Litlle hackdog babies they'd be pct masterminds have @Milky walking around like Hugh hephner with nothing but a stick off butter and an ancient plant from the Aztec period


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I actually brown nose everyone, it keeps my sinus clear:lol:


Good shout!!

@Milky..... I love you :wub:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love you too Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You racist mutha fukka


It is well documented l have no black friends, l may have to buy one !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Good shout!!
> 
> @Milky..... I love you :wub:


FTR l am a hetrosexual racist so back the fu*k off !!

:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> It is well documented l have no black friends, l may have to buy one !


We do not tolerate racism on this board, infraction given.



Milky said:


> FTR l am a hetrosexual racist so back the fu*k off !!
> 
> :lol:


WE do not tollerate racism on this board, infraction again given.

Keep it up, you will be banned for a week by the end of the day.

Mod over and out.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> It is well documented l have no black friends, l may have to buy one !


Give me some off your growth and I'll come hang around with you and say typical token black man things like 'saaayyy whaaaaaaatttt' 'izz you foorrrrr rreaallll' '4 shizzle ma nizzle' 'b1tches be trippiinnnn' etc etc


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> It is well documented l have no black friends, l may have to buy one !


I've offered to be your token so many times I'm past caring now...

Imagine how it could've been having a ****** come round the milky residence for dinner, bet you'd be the talk of the town for weeks

"See that old meathead at number 47 with the pretty mrs not only is he punching above his weight but he's only moved a coloured fella in aswel"

Saturday afternoon outside Milky's house


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I've offered to be your token so many times I'm past caring now...
> 
> Imagine how it could've been having a ****** come round the milky residence for dinner, bet you'd be the talk of the town for weeks
> 
> ...


Can i come too..ill speak abit of arabic the whole town will sh!t themselves and say Milkys harbouring a terrorist


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I've offered to be your token so many times I'm past caring now...
> 
> Imagine how it could've been having a ****** come round the milky residence for dinner, bet you'd be the talk of the town for weeks
> 
> ...


Lovin the argyle tank top ackee,you still buying xs clothes?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I've offered to be your token so many times I'm past caring now...
> 
> Imagine how it could've been having a ****** come round the milky residence for dinner, bet you'd be the talk of the town for weeks
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe you would be GIVING AWAY fried chicken!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can i come too..ill speak abit of arabic the whole town will sh!t themselves and say Milkys harbouring a terrorist


F*ck no man the whole neighbourhood will be up in arms and end up moving out, find your own white family..try someone like Lorian he looks like a nice guy In a big house in the sticks!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Lovin the argyle tank top ackee,you still buying xs clothes?


I'm packing XL durex it's all that matters!!



onthebuild said:


> I find it hard to believe you would be GIVING AWAY fried chicken!


Anything to get me in a posh white neighbourhood, can't fault a black man trying, Obama did it why can't I???


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can i come too..ill speak abit of arabic the whole town will sh!t themselves and say Milkys harbouring a terrorist


You can come and stay at luthers fcukingham palace,I need a new butler


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have we quite finished ?

I need to ban Hacks before he gets on in first !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> You can come and stay at luthers fcukingham palace,I need a new butler


 @Mr_Morocco I'll pay good money for any gadgets mrs luthers pics and protein you can nick from his house..might wanna check if there any parking restrictions for camels


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Mr_Morocco I'll pay good money for any gadgets mrs luthers pics and protein you can nick from his house..might wanna check if there any parking restrictions for camels


I have a magic carpet, camels are old school.

I doubt they'll be protein the cnut doesnt even lift, ill get some pics of his mrs no probs :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I've offered to be your token so many times I'm past caring now...
> 
> Imagine how it could've been having a ****** come round the milky residence for dinner, bet you'd be the talk of the town for weeks
> 
> ...


Ok, reps for the first person to tell me what Purple Drank is.



Milky said:


> Have we quite finished ?
> 
> I need to ban Hacks before he gets on in first !


You cant, it will say invalid username:lol:

I tried....lol On myself anyway....

Which would then be stupid as if I banned myself, id have to find someone to get ahold of a mod to unban me.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Ok, reps for the first person to tell me what Purple Drank is.
> 
> You cant, it will say invalid username:lol:
> 
> ...


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=purple+drank&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_drank&ei=fntcUe6FG8Od0QWxqoH4DQ&usg=AFQjCNGR2K2CYE3K6LNu8wVO0VwiN6UWnw&sig2=no7lhT4uFXK-AeM2_zzMJg&bvm=bv.44697112,d.d2k


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WillOdling said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=purple+drank&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_drank&ei=fntcUe6FG8Od0QWxqoH4DQ&usg=AFQjCNGR2K2CYE3K6LNu8wVO0VwiN6UWnw&sig2=no7lhT4uFXK-AeM2_zzMJg&bvm=bv.44697112,d.d2k


Reps for that.

I live in the states and never heard of that before:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Reps for that.
> 
> I live in the states and never heard of that before:lol:


I thought it was all the rage over there lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I thought it was all the rage over there lol


I prefer a mountain dew and lemsip cocktail


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Or snort calpol.....


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Reps for that.
> 
> I live in the states and never heard of that before:lol:


Youtube Lil Wayne cough syrup..that cnut is on it 24/7


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I thought it was all the rage over there lol


Well, probably not on the West Coast, and probably not in the Caucasian crowd:lol:

Now the fried chicken, watermelon, black eyed peas, greens, grits, etc, yah, I would have gotten those. :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, probably not on the West Coast, and probably not in the Caucasian crowd:lol:
> 
> Now the fried chicken, watermelon, black eyed peas, greens, grits, etc, yah, I would have gotten those. :lol:


I love grits


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I love grits


Yeah good stuff isn't it. Proper clears up the snow when its needed :innocent:

Said the whitest guy in the room...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Really fancy a hotdog now after all this!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol jeez guys I'm touched!

@Tinytom did what he had to do........

The fukcing dwarf looking tomb raider playing, yellow page stealing umpa loompa mutha fukcer 

Only messing Tom! No hard feelings mate, I don't take what happens on the Internet to heart


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol jeez guys I'm touched!
> 
> @Tinytom did what he had to do........
> 
> The fukcing dwarf looking tomb raider playing, yellow page stealing umpa loompa mutha fukcer


I take offence to that. I've never stolen a yellow pages


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol jeez guys I'm touched!
> 
> @Tinytom did what he had to do........
> 
> ...


welcome back hotdog!!


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol jeez guys I'm touched!
> 
> @Tinytom did what he had to do........
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol jeez guys I'm touched!
> 
> @Tinytom did what he had to do........
> 
> ...


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol jeez guys I'm touched!
> 
> @Tinytom did what he had to do........
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

is marc perm banned or temp?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> is marc perm banned or temp?


Both the guys in that thread were banned for 7 days. Hotdog and Bashy 2 days.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Both the guys in that thread were banned for 7 days. Hotdog and Bashy 2 days.


oh well, he can resume stalking and threatening me by PM upon his return


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh well, he can resume stalking and threatening me by PM upon his return


If you get PMs you don't like then report them.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it true if you get banned for more than a week you get entered into the lottery on saturdays for free?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> If you get PMs you don't like then report them.


sure he will drop his obsession with me when he gets back and will be a reformed member


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> sure he will drop his obsession with me when he gets back and will be a reformed member


You forgot to add :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thread closed before obligatory bans are required


----------

